# Fujimi's Spy Who Loved Lotus Esprit - Is this new?



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

I know there have been kits before...wasn't sure if Fujimi had made one in the past. If this is a new tool, then maybe this is the first in a series? It's welcome either way:

http://www.hlj.com/product/fuj09192


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

*I assume so*

There have been some other Esprit kits (like Nichimo) and a Spy Who Loved Me kit (Eidai) but this is an all new kit. Most likely in a sci fi car series along with their Blade Runner Spinners


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

It appears to be a model kit of the Lotus in submarine mode, not car mode.

Of course, the car-that-converts-to-a-submarine in the movie is physically impossible. It still looks cool, though.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

scotpens said:


> It appears to be a model kit of the Lotus in submarine mode, not car mode.
> 
> Of course, the car-that-converts-to-a-submarine in the movie is physically impossible. It still looks cool, though.


Well, it is described as "Car Submarine" in the listing. It does make turn signals underwater after all...


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Holy Crap, one of my Grail kits!!! Thanks for sharing. Definitely going to have to get this!!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Should be a good if not somewhat simple kit (along the lines of the Spinner or Aoshima Mad Max cars). Since there are several Esprit kits anyway, having one in sub mode would make sense.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

djnick66 said:


> Should be a good if not somewhat simple kit (along the lines of the Spinner or Aoshima Mad Max cars). Since there are several Esprit kits anyway, having one in sub mode would make sense.


You have to wonder if the kit's tool has been designed to function as a baseline for a regular Esprit from Spy Who Loved Me. It would certainly make their tooling yen go farther...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Oh, I am certain they will milk the mold for different verisions the way they did the Spinner and Aoshima did the Mad Max car


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

There are other stock Esprit kits, but all long out of production and command high dollars on eBay. This is definitely a nice surprise. It would also be cool if they did a series of famous James Bond cars.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

robiwon said:


> There are other stock Esprit kits, but all long out of production and command high dollars on eBay. This is definitely a nice surprise. It would also be cool if they did a series of famous James Bond cars.


A new tool DB 5 wouldn't go asking, IMHO.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I just pre-ordered the Lotus!

It says it's a skill level 3 so this may be a very detailed kit rather than a curbside. We will see


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks for posting! I gotzta get me one! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gonna wait for a US seller. Half the time HLJ sends it registered with a signature required. We can't get to the post office during the week.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

John P said:


> Gonna wait for a US seller. Half the time HLJ sends it registered with a signature required. We can't get to the post office during the week.


Of course I don't know how safe or comfortable you are with boxes left at your door, but the USPS will let you sign a form as a blanket 'OK to leave package' thing. 

When it comes to Fed Ex I leave a note on the door with my signature, the date and the shipment number and authorizing them to leave the box, but I'm out in near-rural conditions, not much chance for someone swiping things. 

I recall one time when I was living in a somewhat sketchy apartment complex UPS left a laserdisc I had ordered at my door and it was swiped by someone. I hope whoever did that enjoyed those Leiji Matsumoto animated short films in untranslated Japanese.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm delighted to have things left at my door, as long as they're not alive or explosive.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I have shipments like those delivered to me at work- it is a small company but there is always somebody up front who an sign for it.

I love this car- it is going on my wish list but I want to see some build ups first before ordering.
I have no doubt about quality but I need more that a generic photo to reach the tipping point...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

John P said:


> Gonna wait for a US seller. Half the time HLJ sends it registered with a signature required. We can't get to the post office during the week.


Lucky or Hobby Easy are usually Much cheaper than HLJ and I never have to sign for anything (but my mail man and UPS drivers know I get a lot of boxes )


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Ever since I had three MR Lightsaber display cases stolen off my porch, that were left by FedEx, I have everything delivered to work.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

robiwon said:


> Ever since I had three MR Lightsaber display cases stolen off my porch, that were left by FedEx, I have everything delivered to work.


Wow, that's crap. Sorry to hear that happened. I hope, like me and my theft of a Japanese import LD, you're able to laugh in hindsight over the image of some fool ripping open the box (or boxes) and the look on their face as they see the treasure of...plexi display cases.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, however took them only saw a large box on the porch and probably thought it was something expensive. Well, they were, but you know what I mean!


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Hobbysearch now has a couple of photos of either a prototype or completed model:

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/image/10355620a/20/1


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, can't wait for this to come out. Looks really nice!!!


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Hobby Search now has box, trees, and instruction scans. Decent parts count, and it looks like what's there is nicely detailed. It's available now through Hobby Search and HLJ, although HLJ currently has it as "Low Stock".

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/image/10355620n/40/1


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

My PayPal just got charged for my Pre-Order so it should be shipping soon!!!!!

Judging by the parts break down, they should be able to do a stock Lotus. Looks like all it would need is a promo style chassis and a stock rear bumper. Oh, and wheels and tires!

Giggity!!!

Edit- Got a notice last night that the Lotus has shipped! Have to decide how to display it though. I need to research what sea bottoms look like. Wonder how hard it would be to make a trail of air bubbles coming up from the car?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

After almost a full month, it shipped on the 4th, my Lotus finally arrived at work!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

robiwon said:


> Have to decide how to display it though. I need to research what sea bottoms look like. Wonder how hard it would be to make a trail of air bubbles coming up from the car?


Robiwon; I remember seeing a build article of a "20,000 Leagues" diver kit in an old issue of Kitbuilders, or maybe Modeler's Resource, where the author used tiny glass seed beads (maybe threaded onto a piece of stretched clear sprue?) epoxied together to create a bubble stream. It was VERY effective (at least in photos ) Fred from MR pops in occasionally, maybe he remembers this build? Of course the figure was at LEAST 1/8 scale, I'm not sure this would translate to 24th or 25th scale... 
Tom
PS: Please post a mini review! :wave:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm back to work today so I'll go over the kit and post some pics when I get home tonight. Im surprised I have not seen anything on people building this yet.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

robiwon said:


> I'm back to work today so I'll go over the kit and post some pics when I get home tonight. Im surprised I have not seen anything on people building this yet.


VERY cool, looking forward to it! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, I got all my Monday morning "stuff" out of the way and had a chance to give the kit a quick once over. First impressions, very nice. First observation, they engineered this kit to be able to do a street version. The body is stock with all the "sub" parts on different sprue. They just need to do a curbside chassis/axles/wheels/tires/stock rear bumper trees. The interior is nice with instrument decals for sub version and stock gauges. The interior is a tub with molded in door panels, so not a whole lot of detail there.

Love this kit so far. Pictures coming tonight after work.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Also received my LEDs from ModelTrainSoftware.com Most of my order is for my Falcon, but I added a nano size red LED to illuminate the interior of the sub. Pre-wired with a resistor for a 9v battery, this thing is TINY!

Now to find some suitable figures....


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

robiwon said:


> Also received my LEDs from ModelTrainSoftware.com Most of my order is for my Falcon, but I added a nano size red LED to illuminate the interior of the sub. Pre-wired with a resistor for a 9v battery, this thing is TINY!
> 
> Now to find some suitable figures....


 You could probably get away with VERY rough silhouettes with what will show between the slats, LOL. IIRC the actual "operational" car had no glass at all due to water pressure issues and was operated by divers in full-on scuba gear. Hence the slats as part of the design.
Tom


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice idea. I have a good supply of Aves, I may give sculpting some figures a go. Never ever done that before..


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Here are some pictures. Very nice kit. Body is straight and crisp. The way the kit is tooled, they can definately do a street version.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Got mine from Santa. Already built/painted the interior although you won't see 90% of it. Just painted the body with Tamiya white and waiting for it to dry. Plan on mounting it on a clear rod with simulated 'bubbles' and a sandy base.


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

How are you going to do the bubbles? I was thinking clear beads glued onto a wire armature and then painted white.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Pretty much the same idea Robiwan, although I may try and use clear epoxy to fill in the holes.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, we knew it would happen. Fujimi just announced a street version of the Lotus Esprit S1 for a mid February release!

https://secure.hlj.com/product/fuj12640/Aut


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I just pre-ordered mine! Need a street version to go with the sub. Now we just need some Bond figures.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Got most of the body built and shot it with primer and then a few coats of Duplicolor white. A few more to add and then on to clear coat.



















And here is a shot of the upcoming street version kit due out later this month.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

You know, I remember seeing a documentary about making of The Spy Who Loved me that featured the submarine car. They showed the stuntmen in the prop car piloting it around in their scuba gear. That would make an interesting version of it.

Your car looks much better than I was expecting, even as a WIP.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks. Yeah, they didn't have the money to spend to make a fully airtight and operational sub. The filmmakers got 2 Esprit's and 4 fiberglass body shells to use. Obviously, the subs used the shells, but one shell was used as a road car and is of the Lotus driving off the dock into the water. 

Still waiting for warm painting weather....


----------

